# trenabol



## jay1436114505 (Aug 18, 2005)

:lift: was wanting to do a cycle of trenabol for lean mass gain any advice on cycle would be appreciated im 27 210lbs havnt touched gear in years


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why do you want to use Tren??

when you say that you havn't touched gear for yrs how long did you use for before the break...


----------



## jay1436114505 (Aug 18, 2005)

have heard it gives lean muscle with out the water bloat. just did a couple of cycles on dbol and deca


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are correct it does not aromatize but Tren is very harsh on the body.

you can use a Test like Ethanate and not get much bloat plus i think you will get more from it bloat is more asocciated with orals like D/bol than injectables.

diet has a role in you staying lean whilst on a course aswell.


----------



## jay1436114505 (Aug 18, 2005)

when you say tren is hard on the body what do you mean liver? when using test do you need to stack


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jay said:


> when you say tren is hard on the body what do you mean liver? when using test do you need to stack


Tren is a very strong steroid. It's extremely effective, but also can have harsh sides. It is renowned to be harsh on the kidneys... but personally I think that isn't that bad on them. It can be harsh on shutdown, and harsh for insomnia, night sweats, loss of hair etc etc.

When using test you don't NEED to stack. Plenty of people get great gains from test on it's own.

What is your cycle history and when was your last cycle?


----------



## jay1436114505 (Aug 18, 2005)

havnt trained on rods for maybe 3 years been training on and of since job had bad hours for training settled in to comitted training for past year think im ready for rods again. last cycle was on dec and d.bol didnt like the blote thats why i wanted to try tren


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jay said:


> havnt trained on rods for maybe 3 years been training on and of since job had bad hours for training settled in to comitted training for past year think im ready for rods again. last cycle was on dec and d.bol didnt like the blote thats why i wanted to try tren


What doses was your last cycle? The reason we ask for cycle history is to see what you've used in the past, and also to see what doses you're used to.

The problem of bloat will be most likely diet related.

I am going to go out on a limb and say do somewhere between 500mg and 750mg of test a week for 10 weeks and see how you get on. This is assuming you're used to that kind of total gear usage.


----------



## jay1436114505 (Aug 18, 2005)

chears mate so you say avoid the tren what should i avoid in my diet to stop bloat also do you need to use clom coming of test cycle


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jay said:


> chears mate so you say avoid the tren what should i avoid in my diet to stop bloat also do you need to use clom coming of test cycle


Yes, for this cycle avoid tren. Hit it next cycle. You've been off for 3 years, just use test for now. Add other stuff later. A healthy dose of test will work nicely 

Post up your current diet in the diet part of the forum, and we'll be able to see what might cause bloating. Usually it's sodium or excess carbs.

Yes, you will need clomid, nolva and HCG in my opinion. Make sure you have plenty of each.

Also get some test prop to finish up the cycle with. It's easier to go into PCT from fast acting substances than slow acting.


----------



## jay1436114505 (Aug 18, 2005)

cheers for all advice is it best to inject once a week or twice

and excuse my ignorance but what levels of clomid nolva and hcg do you need to take


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jay said:


> cheers for all advice is it best to inject once a week or twice
> 
> and excuse my ignorance but what levels of clomid nolva and hcg do you need to take


Twice a week.

For your PCT, first of all take a read of the post Pscarb recently put up with Jenetic's thoughts on PCT:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9441

Also take a read of Swale's PCT protocol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9024

You cannot go wrong with the PCT that they both discuss. You will notice that they are fairly similar protocols, and there's a reason for that (they're both right  ).


----------

